# Heart Rate



## AndiB (Sep 7, 2010)

My heart rate is now 49 after 3 weeks of RAI. :tongue0013: Its good its lower, but not good its this low. I saw my dr today and she changed my propranolol from 60 mg to 10 mg and is going to start weaning me off it. Overall RAI has been great. My levels are perfect at this time. I have not gone hypo yet? My dr. told me I might not go hypo since my dosage was low and I have been maintaining my levels. Time will tell.... 
I prefer hypo, than hyper. I feel a millions time better. Tomorrow is my Birthday and it will be a celebration of feeling wonderful again!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Good for you. I got to stop my propranolol the morning after TT. Nurses were surprised at how quickly my heart rate dropped.


----------



## AndiB (Sep 7, 2010)

That is great! I am feeling so good... My blood pressure is good too. Its great not having a heart rate of 142. Horrible feeling, isnt it! How are you doing after your TT?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndiB said:


> My heart rate is now 49 after 3 weeks of RAI. :tongue0013: Its good its lower, but not good its this low. I saw my dr today and she changed my propranolol from 60 mg to 10 mg and is going to start weaning me off it. Overall RAI has been great. My levels are perfect at this time. I have not gone hypo yet? My dr. told me I might not go hypo since my dosage was low and I have been maintaining my levels. Time will tell....
> I prefer hypo, than hyper. I feel a millions time better. Tomorrow is my Birthday and it will be a celebration of feeling wonderful again!


Really good to hear from you and that you are feeling tons better!! This was the goal!!

Happy Birthday and many many more!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Great to hear you are feeling good!

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday and hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

Good to hear you are feeling better. I know what a relief it is to have your heart back to normal. Anything heart related is very scary for me. Mt dad had a heart attack at 43, and that has always been my fear. I was so relieved to find out it was my thyroid, and that my heart was well.

I have been a bit up and down since TT.
Felt amazing for first month. Second month has been a bit more challenging. I started graduate school and had some med changes that left me feeling not so well. After almost 2 weeks on a new dose, I feel better overall, just very tired. I guess it will take time. I hate trying to be patient.


----------



## AndiB (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the Birthday Wishes...you all are so wonderful and it has been a blessing to have you talk to and advise. Share experiences....I think my Dr. lowered my propranolol to low. My heart rate is 70, somtimes 83 now??? Blood pressure 132/82. Little high. She went from 60mg to 10mg. Seems like a drastic change? I'll call her tomorrow to see what I should do.
Lavender...I am so sorry you are not feeling well...Its difficult to be patient when all you want to do is feel better. I have not gone Hypo yet, so dont know how it feels? And I hope when I get there, it is caught fast enough, so I dont feel it! It will get better for you...I am going to pray for you. 
I am not all perfect here myself. I worry everyday about my eyes. I have some swelling and I am terrified of it getting worse. I am staying on top of it with the Opth.but still scares me. 
Just stay positive and I will too and we will be ok!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Good to hear you are feeling better. I know what a relief it is to have your heart back to normal. Anything heart related is very scary for me. Mt dad had a heart attack at 43, and that has always been my fear. I was so relieved to find out it was my thyroid, and that my heart was well.
> 
> ...


Have you had your ferritin checked?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> Have you had your ferritin checked?


No, my last appointment was with my endo, and I had such a hard time convincing him to check my FT3 that I lost the nerve to ask for anything else.

I have not been feeling well. I have felt myself slipping into a depression, and just not having the energy/will to do much of anything. It is probably time to call my PCP since the endo was not terrible helpful, but I have a feeling that she is going to tell me this is all my thyroid, and I just don't have the energy to keep running to doctors who aren't helpful and look at me like I have no idea what I am talking about with my own body. I am getting stuck in the place of loosing hope that I will ever feel normal or healthy again, and I know that prevents me from doing anything.

The positive thing is that my heart palpitations have stopped since my Synthroid dose was lowered, and I no longer want to pick a fight with everyone I meet.

I know I should call my PCP and make an appointment on Monday. I have mid terms this week, and then I leave to visit a friend for a week on Thursday morning. I really would like to feel decent enough to enjoy myself while I am there. I am just afraid that she will blow me off, and after several crappy doctor's visits in a row, I can't take another one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> No, my last appointment was with my endo, and I had such a hard time convincing him to check my FT3 that I lost the nerve to ask for anything else.
> 
> I have not been feeling well. I have felt myself slipping into a depression, and just not having the energy/will to do much of anything. It is probably time to call my PCP since the endo was not terrible helpful, but I have a feeling that she is going to tell me this is all my thyroid, and I just don't have the energy to keep running to doctors who aren't helpful and look at me like I have no idea what I am talking about with my own body. I am getting stuck in the place of loosing hope that I will ever feel normal or healthy again, and I know that prevents me from doing anything.
> 
> ...


What irks me the most besides the fact that you and others are not getting any help is that you have to pay them anyway. Don't get me started.

Here is info on ferritin.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

You will note that depression is #1 on the list.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

You said the one thing I didn't, which is the money. I started on new student health insurance, and they have still not given me an answer about covering my pre-existing conditions yet. I am quite honestly terrified of racking up huge medical debt that I have no way to pay. I am waiting for answers about financial assistance for medical bills from the past 6 months while I watch a mountain of bills go into collections.

Many reasons for me to get depressed into non-action. I just e-mailed the insurance company to follow up on the pre-existing condition issue.

I read the info on ferretin, and I have many symptoms, including the first 4. This may be a piece of the puzzle, and being a vegetarian makes it even more likely. I did eat a bowl of cream of wheat this morning, which is supposed to have a good bit of iron in it. Until I can get someone to run a test, I can at least do my part to eat foods that would boost my iron.

If I can't get in to my PCP, I am seeing my Chiropractor who is a font of medical knowledge on Monday. I know she would order any test I asked for. I just doubt that my insurance would cover it.


----------



## AndiB (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a small co-pay because I am HMO. But if a Dr didn't diagnose me correctly or continued to not help me...I wouldn't pay them! I have been frustrated with my eyes and the Dr. keeps telling me they are fine right now and they are not fine. They are totally different, I know my eyes. He tells me my right eye is larger than the left, than do something about it. He wants me to go back the end of Nov. which it could be worse at this time. I just dont get it??? I am venting! I already told them Ive paid two copays and still nothing has been done about my eyes? I advise them I wasnt paying another copay until my eyes are resolved.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Eyes should be addressed by an ophthalmologist, not an endo. My endo and PCP have been equally clueless about my eyes. I have a referral for a local ophthalmologist who treats TED, but have yet to make the appointment.


----------



## AndiB (Sep 7, 2010)

I have seen a Opthalmologist and they have measured my eyes. I have been taken Acular. I have previous posts on it. My Internest Dr referred me. I am HMO so I have to get referrals on everything.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

HMOs can be frustrating. Now I see your point. My parents had an HMO when I was a teenager and I remember having to see two doctors and pay two co-pays every time I needed anything. Most of the time my PCP just took the co-pay and did nothing more than write a referral.


----------

